# Lytham



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Good place, no shortage of space when we have been is the structure/pier thingy between the sea and the duck pond.


----------



## 88923 (May 10, 2005)

I've been making a few enquiries with colleagues in Countryside Management (for Cheshire) and they have given me a list of all the country parks that have NO height restrictions.
They are,
Wirral Country park at Willaston
Shakerley Mere near Knutsford (not far from Spinneys)
Biddulph Valley Way at Congleton
Salt Line at Hassall
Whitegate Way at Whitegate Station.
Teggs Nose near Bollington 
Delamere Forest is run by the Forest Enterprise and they charge for the main car park.
The little cafe in the old station at Delamere is fantastic - the pineapple upside-down cake is a dream!

I'm still waiting for details of Brereton heath and Marbury park but I think that they are okay too - I'll update this list.
There's more info on the country parks in Cheshire on www.cheshire.gov.uk and follow the link to Countryside. 
Also some info on camp sites in Cheshire on www.cheshire.gov.uk/cycling

I appreciate that many of you will have no idea what I'm talking about but if you do ever venture to Cheshire at least you'll know where to park away from the crowds.

Banjo :lol:


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

dodger148 said:


> Good place, no shortage of space when we have been is the structure/pier thingy between the sea and the duck pond.


duck pond :-k do you mean Fairhaven Lake - [-X

you won't be popular in Lytham St. Annes if you call it a duck pond :blackeye:

actually, there is free street parking all the way along that stretch - Lytham windmill to north of St Annes.
8)


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

1. Banjo
The large car park at Delamere (RHS coming from Harringtons side) is actually free, someone set fire to machines and they wernt replaced upto recently anyway.

Marbury Park, no problem here but you do have to pay, out of interest some clubs have rallies here (never been to a rally but had van in car park)

2. Twooks
Oops sorry yes I meant the lake !!!


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Good car park, and I havent seen signs for no overnighting, has anyone stayed overnight on this car park?,  Anne & Tony


----------

